# TC Encore .243



## pistolnewbie (Dec 5, 2008)

I recently picked up an encore chambered in .243. Im having some trouble finding some load information and ballistics charts for it.

anyone know where i can find some ballistics on it or have expierience with it. also any suggestions on factory loads to start with untill i can find something i like to start loading?


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I used 80gr. Speer Hot Core Spitzers loaded with H-4895 in the 15" Encore Handgun I had. As per a Factory Load, 80gr. Federal Power Shok Ammo uses this same 80gr. Speer Hot Core Bullet.

In regards to load data, you can go to

http://data.hodgdon.com/main_menu.asp

Once in the Cartridge Data section you can select either Rifle or Handgun Data and the desired cartridge.

As per Ballistic Charts I use the on line Ballistics Calculator at

http://www.handloads.com/calc/

Good luck with the .243.

I took 2 Whitetail Does with the above mentioned Bullet one afternoon a couple years ago with excellent results.

Larry


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The lyman loading manual has loads listed for the TC. that might be your best source.


----------

